# Smoking Ribeye Steaks



## smoking (Jul 4, 2006)

Just bought a Smoky Mountain Gas Smoker from WalMart $99 and love it!!  I basically got it for Salmon but want to try it on other meat as well.  I found some ribeye steaks in the freezer today and thought I would give it a try but everything I find on the Internet, talks about only smoking bad cuts of steak like brisket.  Is it ok to smoke good cuts?  Will smoking a good cut be better than using the trusty, and much faster bbq?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

If you have a good ribeye.  Grill it.  I've smoked some "#2" ribeye roasts before but if it's a steak just grill it.


----------



## smoking (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks CajunSmoker!!

I am so new to all this.  Quick question... Why do I se comparisons to wood and gas smokers?  Don't all smokers smoke wood?  I mean I had to decide between a gas or electric smoker but they both heat wood which causes smoke.  Is there another type of gas smoker that doesn't use wood?

Thanks,


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't have to put any wood in my smoker to cook the meat but I do have to put it in to smoke the meat.  You have all types of smokers that are going at the same time in this forum.  Some people are sure the only way to make Q is to burn wood in large amounts.  Others think charcoal and a little wood for seasoning the smoke.  Others still think gas and a little wood for smoke seasoning.  So, Yes I guess if you get right down to it we all burn wood.  But don't  expect everyone to agree that we all are doing it the same way :shock:  :idea:  :!:  :?:


----------



## jamesb (Jul 6, 2006)

One night during a long cook, I got hungry and found a ribeye steak in the fridge... I put it on the smoker for about 30 mins and then seared it on the top of my firebox... It was pretty darned good!








James.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 10, 2006)

Gary, with the GOSM I have I can fire it up with no liquid in the water pan and reach temps above 300*. It will take a bit longer to cook a steak than tossing it on the grill but you will have that nice smokey flavor.


----------

